# Two Birds



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Had the opportunity to take my wife on her first turkey hunt Saturday up the canyon from her home town. The night before we counted about 100 turkeys in the private field in town (which was down from close to 300 from the week before). We also rode the dirt roads that night and counted close to 600 healthy looking deer as well. Should be a good year.

The next morning we found ourselves parking the truck at a favorite lookout point that also serves as a great listening point during turkey season. Sure enough as expected we heard a few gobbles in the distance which peaked our interest. We went down and made a set in a small meadow that has produced for me in the past. Sure enough as it began to get light the group of turkeys were heading our way and just needed to cross one creek to get to our location. We were lightly calling with a slate call and it sure seemed to keep the birds coming. We then heard a RAZR coming up the nearby road and stop and the hunters get out and crank a few times on a box call. Of course the birds responded at first but as the hunters continued to crank hard on the box call the birds thought better of crossing the creek.

At this point we decided to make a move to get closer to the birds and cross the creek. We made sure to get above the birds and every so often lightly call on the slate Call. Sure enough they continued to respond and gave us their location. When we got to about 100 yards from the birds we came to a little crest of a knoll above the birds and decided it would be best to keep the high ground and try to call them up to us. So we sat in the edge of the trees looking over a small opening and set up for where we thought they would come up if called.

I set my wife up and took out the call again and lightly called. Sure enough 4 birds gobbled back together and they were no further than 75 yards down the hill. I called again and when they responded we knew they were headed up to check us out. As we sat patiently I saw my wife's eyes widen as she saw the red heads peak over the hill. It was awesome to see her excitement. Unfortunately, they came up the one spot I didn't think about in my haste to set up which was directly to our right and through some small brush, but only 8 yards away. The 4 birds were all jakes but you wouldn't have known that by how excited we both were. We sat there for what seemed like 30 mins as the birds would gobble and move a little never enough to come clear of the brush. A few times they would start to head back down he hill from where they came and I would quietly chirp again and they would all gobble together and strut around for us to see the show.

Well after what seemed like an eternity one of the birds decided to move out from behind the brush directly behind us and my wife slowly turned around and laid prone waiting for him to clear. BOOM! With that one shot she dropped him in his tracks. What an awesome hunt! These birds are so fun to be around.
















It was way more fun than when I shot mine after a nice lunch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cool!!
this is too much excitement for me to handle! turkey hunting could possibly be my favorite hunt!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome - thanks for sharing!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats so cool


----------



## Holly2010 (Mar 21, 2018)

Great story!! I love to turkey hunt and love to eat turkey almost as much. The pictures are great and wonderful quality!!

Holly
http://www.huntingscopespro.com/category-s/144.htm


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool, congrats!


-DallanC


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome write up! Congrats on some great memories!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not bad for a newbie to the forum, welcome to the group!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Not bad for a newbie to the forum, welcome to the group!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats to you and your wife. I will always remember the first Turkey hunt I took my wife on. It was such a great day and memory. We ended up counting to 3 and shooting our birds simultaneously. The best part was her screaming "IDID IT! and jumping up & down.


----------

